# rear disc conversion template and spacers forsale!



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

I have made a business connection that will be making these!!:fluffy:
they will be cut on a water jet machine!
right now im looking to get an idea of how many people will step up and get a set!
these will work for b12s and n13 pulsars. I know you want to ditch those horrible rear drum brakes!
prices will becoming soon......


----------



## 19sentra88 (Oct 24, 2009)

i'd buy a set :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## novastar (Mar 14, 2010)

When I get that far, I'd probably buy a set, unless they were outrageously priced.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

we will be keeping them affordable as we all know no one wants to spend alot on our sentras and everyone is watching every penny these days!
will be offering the spacers in s/s too....for a small fee....


----------



## talmage (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm interested in a set. Please advise when they will be available.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

count me in, I've got the rear discs and hubs laying around waiting to put on the Pulsar, and have not had the time to make another set to install them.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Are you talking about the brackets and spacers? You said "template" and spacers? If it is the brackets and spacers I would be interested in a set as well. I have the original templates that were made available a while back but I thought I read somewhere that the original design had to be modified to work properly, any idea about this?

this is what I have:


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

ahardb0dy said:


> Are you talking about the brackets and spacers? You said "template" and spacers? If it is the brackets and spacers I would be interested in a set as well. I have the original templates that were made available a while back but I thought I read somewhere that the original design had to be modified to work properly, any idea about this?
> 
> this is what I have:


This is the same drawing I used several years ago, that RecycledTodler came up with. I had no problem making my set I used on the Sentra from those drawings.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

lol bracket and spacers.....and yes he made them.....i know recycled todler....great guy!


----------



## M0J0 (May 28, 2009)

So, what rear calipers can I mount with these? B13?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

the nx or ser or the most popular swap
i have maxima rear calipers and jdm nx2k rotors and nx2k front calipers and rotors with an altima m/c for mine(but its a bit over kill...lol)


----------



## M0J0 (May 28, 2009)

If a set means 2 adapters and 2 spacers, I'm interested!


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd be interested depending on pricing. I hate drums too much to not do it.

Is this the only version available, or has it been done with other calipers before? I'd be interested in seeing what GM calipers may be able to fit, seeing how most of their calipers from the 90s are under $20 a piece as opposed to the 85 plus core on Maxima calipers.


----------



## kydiwl (Aug 8, 2010)

TOOQIKK,

Thanks for offering to have these manufactured. Flow-jetted will sure make for a nice set. Better than plasma cutting and grinding, that's for sure. 

I need to know what kind of price you think they may be and an ETA of when you'll be having them made. I need them soon.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i used to know toddler.

im interested in these, would like to chat with you about it


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

hey if you guys would email me if you are truely interested...meaning you will really buy some ....this way i can get a gauge to the real number of people that want them and get with my friend to get this going. [email protected]


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

e-mail sent


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

the disk spacer needs to be grinded more than 50mm ... on the nx2000 rear hub there a slight bump to center the disk wich block the spacer to get completely up the hub.... thats the only mod i had to made to fit those brakets in the back  a nice upgrade !!

dont forget to buy complete hub, disk and loaded calipers and the nx2000 hand brake cables to make it all work !


----------



## underpressur (Jan 11, 2012)

im interested in a set of rear brake conversion brackets sent an email


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Is there any update for this? I'm interested in this for my pulsar.


----------

